# Pimping a Fresh Wort (All Inn's Mutiny Red IPA)



## nickh (19/4/18)

Hi all,

Been a while since I both posted or brewed. Having lost a little faith in Fresh Wort kits, I decided to get back on the horse by trying to recreate the impressive Red IPA that All Inn Brewing recently put out. They sell a fresh wort kit for this now, which I was pleased to see.

However, I realised that the commercially available beer weighs in at 7.2%, yet the fresh wort kit is going to struggle to make it to 4.6%.

I hate mucking around with a recipe I already like, but I wanted to brew something with a lot more punch than this.

To those way wiser than I- how can I bring this kit up to something a bit more 'weighty' without spoiling it? Throwing in a bunch of additional fermentables is surely not the answer.... or is it?

Help me, people. I don't want a mid strength IPA!


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (19/4/18)

You could not dilute it and ferment it as it comes from the cube? The batch I saw was 15L at 1.061. Won’t get you to 7.2% but better than a 4-4.5 red ipa and closer to the original.


----------



## brewgasm (19/4/18)

You could dilute it with the 5l of water plus ldme maybe 500g to a 1kg. That should give it a bit of spank.

The fun way would be to do a mini mash with the same grain that they use to get your remaining 5 litres


----------



## brewgasm (19/4/18)

I did a mini mash for their bearded dragon back in December. Double fisted that one with 2kg of ale malt and 500g of wheat malt in 7.5l strike water and a 60min boil gave me 21l of great beer 7.25% abv


----------



## Coodgee (20/4/18)

Use 1.5 cubes of fresh wort? Or do a double batch with 3?


----------



## mongey (20/4/18)

I did one of their other ipa's a couple batches ago, the legreaker , and it came in just under 5% . and that was with 3l of water instead of 5l .

now don't get me wrong not every beer I brew I want to be over 6% but an american IPA called the legbreaker should not struggle to get to 5% ,and with less water than advertised at that

when their kits first came out they always had a good punch to them. seems they have fallen off now same as st peters brewery did ,which I also barred after a few 3.5% efforts

I'm not going to buy them anymore .

I was going to do a mini boil with 1kg of LDM and some more hops but deiced just to leave it and not make the same mistake again


----------



## GtownNoob (12/10/20)

Gday, first post here. Added 5L to the FWK and on day 7 for dry hop and got a gravity of 1020.
Starting gravity was 1070, so that is a result of 6.5%.
Is this reading for a potential outcome similar to the commercial product or too early to count my chickens?


----------



## JDW81 (13/10/20)

Hey mate, I presume Gtown means your from Geelong? I was living there for a few years, and will be back at some stage down the track. Great place to reside!

I’m presuming the FWK was the red IPA (let us know if not).

Probably need a few more details. What yeast did you use (and how much), how long has it been fermenting and what was the fermenting temperature. All of those things can contribute to how well it attenuates.

I don’t know much about the AIB fresh wort kits (have only used one in the past and it was OK).

Did you get it from Heath at Wellington Rural? He’s a good guy, and runs a pretty good service down there (albeit smallish) and is always good for advice if you’re struggling as well.

JD


----------



## Milhouse (14/10/20)

Where did you get 1.070 from? I don't think any of their kits are that high and adding 5l is water will bring it down as well. There are dilution calculators available online as well.

1.020 for your FG sounds a little high as well, but as JDW says yeast and other factors can affect this.


----------



## GtownNoob (18/10/20)

Th


Milhouse said:


> Where did you get 1.070 from? I don't think any of their kits are that high and adding 5l is water will bring it down as well. There are dilution calculators available online as well.
> 
> 1.020 for your FG sounds a little high as well, but as JDW says yeast and other factors can affect this.


The box states the starting gravity.


----------



## GtownNoob (18/10/20)

Milhouse said:


> Where did you get 1.070 from? I don't think any of their kits are that high and adding 5l is water will bring it down as well. There are dilution calculators available online as well.
> 
> 1.020 for your FG sounds a little high as well, but as JDW says yeast and other factors can affect this.


----------



## GtownNoob (18/10/20)

JDW81 said:


> Hey mate, I presume Gtown means your from Geelong? I was living there for a few years, and will be back at some stage down the track. Great place to reside!
> 
> I’m presuming the FWK was the red IPA (let us know if not).
> 
> ...


I’ve gone down to Wellington rural the have great tap ware but I find the family at geelong home brewing supplies to be full of knowledge and friendly . Also they stock almost everything (little cheaper too)


----------

